# Lake point at JLT



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Folks,

I am searching apartment for 1br and find the building name "lake point" at 45k fully furnished in JLT.

Is this reasonable price? 
Is the location good / bad? For the eg. Close to metro/ no construction near by and etc

I am looking forward for your advice.
Thank you in advance.
Ae


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a reasonable price, although Lake Point isn't in a good location. It's not near the Metro and there are no pavements to walk on to get to the Metro.

Have a look at this map. Lake Point is bottom left. The Metro stations are the yellow boxes under Sheikh Zayed Road:


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you Gav.. 

If have to choose btw this place and discovery garden, what your advice is. In term of location... I will work at JBFZ near GAC.. 

Now, I plan go to work by taxi till I can get driving license after that I will drive.

One more question about location, pls correct me if I misunderstand BUR DUBAI is the place in the city and to go to JBFZ from bur Dubai will take longer time than Tecom. Last time, I stayed in Tecom.

Thanks again for your kindness.
Ae


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah Bur Dubai is at the wrong end of Dubai. JLT is probably the best location for your budget, your work is next to Gate 4 of Jebel Ali Free Zone which has a Metro station nearby (and should be opening soon inshallah). From the map above, you want to get a place in any of the towers in the top half, blocks B-F and blocks Q-X.

A lot of these buildings are empty (I've been viewing them this week looking for a new office) so bargains should be available.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks very much for your quick revert.

Metro is the other good news for me as well.

Will search in NET and find more places in JLT. 

I am excited and count down to go there.


----------



## ashsid (Feb 27, 2011)

well I think you are getting a good deal and JLT is a nice place to live even I am also looking studio flat there let see if i will be lucky enough.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

i would research it carefully , i found many flats empty in lake point, apparently there were some maintenance issues. 
i would suggest catching hold of some building residents and asking thei ropinion of the building


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

i can find you one bedroom in Bur Dubai for about 40k - 60k, and a 2bedroom for about 50k - 100k.
it would be better if u find a place to live next too your work place.
it would become easier too travel.
and you wouldnt be wasting a lot of time travelling.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are some really nice buildings in JLT - Lake Terrace, Greenlakes, Indigo - all next to the Metro stations and much nicer than Lake Point.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Green Lakes is quite costly. Lake point/Lake city are seen as 2 of the less desirable towers in jlt.
Towers that provide good value for money include Lake terrace, indigo, Arch, Goldcrest Views 1, Shera, and possibly Madina.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

How about the icon?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Indigo Icon is quite nice if I remember correctly, Ikon Tower are a bit further away but don't know too much about them.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> There are some really nice buildings in JLT - Lake Terrace, Greenlakes, Indigo - all next to the Metro stations and much nicer than Lake Point.


Just moved into Green Lakes S1, one of the best buildings I looked at and I went to just about all of them in JLT.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The Green Lakes are the best cluster in JLT, and also the costliest, 1beds wont come under 70k. Madina tower comes next, and then comes a whole lot of buildings including Shera, Palladium, Indigo, Tamweel , V3 etc


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much ... I will scope down for the building in the JLT in the next visit.


Ae


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my high floor 1 bed for 65k one cheque. There are a bunch of one beds going for 65k or under right now on dubizzle


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

tootall said:


> I got my high floor 1 bed for 65k *one cheque*.


That crucial 

I doubt you can get under 70 with 3-4 cheques, dont forget most newcomers to Dubai would try not to pay with 1 cheque


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are plenty of 1 beds in JLT, close to the Metro, for 50-55k.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lake Point*

I hope this reply is not too late  just saw the post.
The price in itself for a fully fuirnished 1 bedroom apartment in JLT is very good. I, however, heard a few negative stories about this building all about bad maintenance and sewage problems. Not sure how accurate this is but as I said I heard it from different people.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

salmamassoud said:


> I hope this reply is not too late  just saw the post.
> The price in itself for a fully fuirnished 1 bedroom apartment in JLT is very good. I, however, heard a few negative stories about this building all about bad maintenance and sewage problems. Not sure how accurate this is but as I said I heard it from different people.


Thank you for your input. It is not too late. I still under searching apartment. My stuff will come at the end of this month.

Thank you again.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hi everyone 
are the gyms in JLT any good ?


----------



## ve_nice (Nov 22, 2011)

can someone tell me the service charge rate in this bldg?


----------

